

Do you think it is silly to complain that a story doesn't belong when it is voted to the top? - falsestprophet

From today:<p>"I'm sorry, but i really am tired of this reddit content making the front page of Hacker News." (about the [cool] map)
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=119375<p>"Important world news, which is why it's on cnn.com and pretty much every other news site out there. Pretty much irrelevant to hackers." (about castro)
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=118936<p>Although, I am pretty frustrated that porn (not art) made the front page of reddit today...
http://reddit.com/info/69b35/comments/ (of course nsfw)<p>Please comment under yes or no.
======
VinzO
NO. I love this site because you can find informations relative to hackers and
startups. If I want to find general world news there are plenty of other site
that I can look to. I wish the site stay focused on hacker/startup news.
Otherwise the risk is that this kind of informations get diluted in world
news. Maybe this kind of news would not reach the top if we could downmod it

------
atoulouse
No. Hackers aren't totally insulated from politics, and as long as we have
some interest in these things, having that reflected on n.yc isn't bad, IMO.
By the same reasoning a deluge of such stories would be inappropriate because,
proportionally speaking, we're not as concerned about such things as more
traditionally hacker-relevant topics.

------
cdr
I'm sad that this reddit-style meta-complaint made it to the front page,
actually.

------
menloparkbum
no. if there was a down arrow, you could downmod. but there isn't, so you can
only complain.

------
delackner
NO. In fact, I would love a link that says "downmod/ignore stories from
similar to those that vote for this story". If a story has been up-ranked by a
lot of people that you disagree with, you should be able to just ignore them,
effectively producing different news feeds for different affinity pools.

------
notor
yes or no

under

Please comment

------
andr
you mean a story like this one?

------
falsestprophet
Yes.

------
falsestprophet
No.

